# http://www.jaysraceplace.com gone?



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Anybody know what has happened here??

dw


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Whoa.. maybe his web server is down at the moment?? 

Wes


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

bunch of negatives on ebay for his last deals....no website.....

Is he done?????


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AMX said:


> bunch of negatives on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
> <img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> for his last deals....no website.....
> 
> Is he done?????


what is his epay name? 

Wes


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

This is the 411 I have on Jay's Race Place. 

From what I know there is a valid reason you can't get to www.jaysraceplace.com because the website and hosting was contracted out for Jay's Race Place and thus has been discontinued due to certain obligations not being fullfilled by said entity after several attempts with no response. It seems that many are having trouble trying to get in contact with him.

P.S. I have no idea what's going on otherwise.  

Ken Marx


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

FullyLoaded said:


> This is the 411 I have on Jay's Race Place.
> 
> From what I know there is a valid reason you can't get to www.jaysraceplace.com because the website and hosting was contracted out for Jay's Race Place and thus has been discontinued due to certain obligations not being fullfilled by said entity after several attempts with no response. It seems that many are having trouble trying to get in contact with him.
> 
> ...


He owes poeple goods no doubt. Very strange for a guy who has always been 1000% reliable in the past.


dw


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jay has always done right by me in all of my past dealings with him. He gave me deep discounts on what (to me) were already fair prices and free shipping too! I wonder what the real deal is.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I've often wondered about the sales I have on ebay, or anywhere for that matter, what would happen with these open transactions if something incapacitated me for a period of time or even worse. My wife doesn't know the first thing about auctions sites much less posess a desire to learn about them. Could get alot of negative feedback real quick. I've had nothing but great dealings with Jay, I can only think something serious has happened and he has no backup plan (like we all do, cough,cough!) to cover things in his absence. rr


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

The last time I talked to him over the phone was back in late January early February (or get a hold of him for that matter), I know he was trying to straighten some stuff out and possibly something did happen out of his control. In the past, I know I never had any complaints in dealings with him be it slot cars or otherwise. In any event, the website couldn't keep going on its own as he had that contracted out and repeated attempts were made before it was taken offline.


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

If you look at his feedback, it is only one unsatisfied buyer. Maybe the package got lost. Jay has always been one of the best sellers I have dealt with (on ebay as well as the slot shows). One time, I was short cash and he gave me the items I wanted and told me to pay him through paypal later. I was very impressed with that. All I can say is that maybe he has to deal with something in his personal life and I hope all is well.

Evan


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I have bought stuff from him many times...he should recognize my email or user name. I emailed him when I first read this and never got an answer.

Where else can you get the 18 inch curves for a decent price? 

I think I will buy a few more just in case....


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

A check of his domain name shows it is registered until Sept 06 so it must be a server issue. Most hosts just shut off your server access like that without any information on the 404 error page so it's anyone's guess as to the broken connection. :drunk: There is an AOL address listed at NetSol.com for the contact.  

Where else can somebody get the 18" curves? They are made by a guy called the "Grand Cheapskate" on the SCI BBS. I don't know if he goes by that name here.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

It's a non-payment and non-contact issue to the web hosting and design entity, plain and simple. I didn't want to spell it out but that's the truth why the website is down and I guess nobody got that from the earlier explanation.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AMX said:


> I have bought stuff from him many times...he should recognize my email or user name. I emailed him when I first read this and never got an answer.
> 
> Where else can you get the 18 inch curves for a decent price?
> 
> I think I will buy a few more just in case....


I have the email for Joe (the guy who made the curves) he may know of a good source.

PM me and I'll send you his address.


dw


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I've purchased decals from his website. Great person to deal with. He even sold me some after he updated his website and took the decals off the items for sale list.
I hope things work out well for him. Guys like him that treat you right are a real asset to this hobby. Randy.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Someone email him and see if he is OK?


----------



## pcline (May 7, 2006)

I am readin all the respones on Jay and I myself ordered 7 slot cars for my grandson and he accepted the payment through paypal but nevber sent the goods. I am still hoping something will happen and I will receive them but I did learn that if you pay through paypal on a website instead of ebay, then paypal DOES NOT protect you. I was out $146.00 and they told me the case was closed because there were no funds in his (Jays) acct. Have you ever heard of this. Is this the way that it works?


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Use paypal long enough and you will find out all the ways you can get screwed.

The guy that sold paypal to ebay is now losing well over 1 million dollars a week on his space ship venture and I kinda hope he keeps losing it myself.

Now if ebay will just sort out all the ways they stick it to people and find a happy medium where the user and ebay comes out ok, then I would be happy.

BTW sounds like Jay really is MIA


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Call Credit card company and contest the charge.*

Explain that you paid in good faith and that you have never gotten the goods. Every credit card agreement has guidelines for contesting the charge.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Sounds like Jay just decided to fold up shop. It isn't health related. Just a personal desicion on his part. Don't know much else... 

GP


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I have seen/met him at slot car shows for last 4 years - i did buy stuff from him. he is a great guy to deal with. i mean he is one of nicest guy i have met!... i just hope everything is ok with him. anyone know?? 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I emailed to BUD's HO in New York (Robert Budano) and told me that Jay is taking a break so he is ok. that's all i got from him. just FYI.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The word I have is Jay is done with the business. Joe (can't recall his last name) the gentleman who brought us the 18 ich Tomy curves is going to look over their inventory and buy up some of it

Roger Corrie


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh man does this mean no more tyco curves thats not good or is someone going to buy the molds and keep makeing them


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Joe Lupico is the curve man, and the one taking over some of Jays stock.

That is my take anyway...


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

well good now if we can convince him to make a tyco 18 incher


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

okracer said:


> well good now if we can convince him to make a tyco 18 incher


just plumb in some adapters and use Tomy track!

Better yet, switch over to GAR track


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

contact info? I have web searched him and nothing concrete has shown....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AMX said:


> contact info? I have web searched him and nothing concrete has shown....


For which, Joe or GAR?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

SlottV, and anyone else who wanted to buy some aftermarket curves:

You can get in touch with Joe (grandcheapskate) by email at [email protected]


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yeah the archer track would be cool but i have way too much tyco track and cant really afford to buy all the track to make a new layout right now


----------

